# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  سي الحضري كرامة ظهوره في البرامج التلفزيونية اكثر من مشاركته مع الزعيم

## wadalhaja

*اولا مساء الخير عليكم كلكم واسف على غيابي في التفاعل معكم 

من خلال البوستات 


الجبرني اجي المنتدى وافتح بوست ممكن نسميهو بوست واحد 

محروق حرقة (أكتر من حرقة المعز لمساوي) هو سي الحضري او 

حضري كرامة (مش قال كرامتو اتهانت في السودان)

يعني المريخ اصلو ما يجيب ليهو لاعب عدل طوالي نحنا داخلين في 

حتة ضيقة قدام الناس

نرجع للحضري بيه ،زول من سجلوهو تصريحاتو اكتر من الموية 

البشربها في اليوم شي جرايد شي مجلات رياضية شي مواقع 

ومنتديات وبرامج تلفزيونية 

مرة يقول انا جيت لفريق البطولات 

ومرة اكتبوا على لساني المريخ حيشيل بطولة 


ومرة انا مرتاح جدا مع المريخ والجو في السودان ممتع 


وفجاءة الاية تنعكس، المدح بيقلب ذم ،انا مش مرتاح مع المريخ 


انا عاوز امشي ،انا عاوز احترف برة ( بحسسني انو المريخ دا في 

الاسكندرية ما نادي خارجي) المهم اخر تقليعاتو جاب عرض من هال 

سيتي وقالو دايرين الحضري 

قلنا مامشكلة تبقى سمعة حلوة للنادي فريق انجليزي يشيل لاعب 

من المريخ 


الجماعة الانجليز افتكرو المريخاب ديل عبطا عرضو سعر احتمال العمال 

العندهم في انجلترا بياخدوا اكتر منو ،ردا الجمال الوالي نهي نهي 

حضري ارجع تعال ما تبتعد .

عمنا زعل كيف يرفضو وكيف وكيف لما الفراق يحصل 


الحاجة الزعلتني في واحد من البرامج الاستضافوهو فيها ياخي دا ا

التقول المريخ دا واقف ليهو في حلقو شي قلة ادب وشي عدم احترام 

انا يمنعوني من 

السفر ليه ،انا عندي طلبات مش شروط 


تكون سيدة فرح حبوبة ابوك ونحنا ماعارفين جاي تتطلب فينا 


المهم يا اخوانا ويا اخواتنا يطير الدوري والكاس ولا كرامتنا تتهان مع 


انها اتهانت وانتهت 

وفي الحيجي ناطي حيقول لي ودالحجة انت من زمن الكرامة البتتهان 


في النهاية اعزروني على الكلام الخارم بارم دا وانا قصدت اكتبو 

بالدارجي لانو مابعرف المظاهر واكتب بالفصحى (وزي ما بقولو جنن 

تعرفو )... تموها انا نسيت 



فتكم بي عافية 

*

----------


## أحمد طه

*??????????????????????????/
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

??????????????????????????/





 مالك يااحمد طه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لو تمت معاقبة اللاعب في المرة الاولي 
لما كررها ثانية
ولكن هي طيبة السوداني الزائدة عن حدها
والتي تسميها بعض الشعوب بالعبط السوداني
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لو تمت معاقبة اللاعب في المرة الاولي 
لما كررها ثانية
ولكن هي طيبة السوداني الزائدة عن حدها
والتي تسميها بعض الشعوب بالعبط السوداني



دا يا اخوي الهاري فشفاشنا عديل المثالية الزايدة عن الحد دي زول يكون مرتبط بي عقد مع النادي يقول ليك انا قاعد في مصر لو لقيت عرض بجيبو ليكم لو مالقيت حاقعد في بلدي بالذمة دا كلام  انا داير اعرف المريخ وقع معاهو عقد ولا قسيمة لانو مستحيل الراجل دا بتبجح بالطريقة دي من غير مايكون عارف عقدو كويس مع المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان الانتظار لنهاية الموسم ثم المحاسبة هو الحل
كرامة الفريق تكون بالفوز بالبطولات وليس في معاقبة اللاعبين المهمين بالايقاف والتشريد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اعتقد ان الانتظار لنهاية الموسم ثم المحاسبة هو الحل
كرامة الفريق تكون بالفوز بالبطولات وليس في معاقبة اللاعبين المهمين بالايقاف والتشريد




222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## منتصر

*الحضرى معروف بالمشاكل مع كل الفرق التى لعب لها ولم تكن مشكله مع المريخ الاولي 
لذلك فائده الفريق اولى من المحاسب فى الوقت الحالى
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*من يقول من المريخاب ان مشاركة الحضرى لم تؤلمه فما صدق
كان من الواضح للجميع تحيز البدرى للحضرى فى امور كتيرة سابقة
سياسة الانضباط ومحاسبة بعض اللعيبة وتجاهل الحضرى اكبر دليل على صدق حديثى 
ادارة الفريق اخفقت فى ادارة موضوع عودة الحضرى الاخيرة وكل من صرح وما صرح به لم يقنع ابدا احد
البدرى لا علاقة له بمحاسبة الحضرى بعد كل ما حدث وانما الموضوع ادارى بحت 
يسين حارس جيد وكان ممكن الاستعانة به ولم يكن ليخسر المريخ ذ المباراة باى حال
ليت الادارة اصرت على منع الحضرى من تلك المباراة لترضى امة المريخ وترسل رسالة واضحة للحضرى وللبدرى وللاعلام المصرى الذى يتابع وقبل ذلك رسالة للعيبة المريخ المخلصين الذين يتابعون ويفكرون فيما يحدث امامهم بصمت مهيب نرجو الا يحدث ما يفجره اثناء مباريات الممتاز !!!.
*

----------


## سيزر

*والله كلام  صاح الحضري تصرحيتو اكثير من اللعب مع المريخ
*

----------

